# Red Kite



## littleowl (Nov 24, 2014)

One of my favourite birds the Red Kite. Comes into England in the summer from Africa to breed.
The numbers dropped due to persecution on there migratory routes. A breeding program was set up now they can be seen again. Some birds bred in this country decided to over winter so I was able to take these a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pam (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful bird, lovely photographs. 

Just to add that I showed these to my grandson tonight and he loved them. It's one of the birds on our 'to see' list.


----------

